# New from NM



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Jon. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome from New Orleans Louisiana. Great site here to learn from.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## SSgt Maynard (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Welcome to AT, what part of NM are you from? I was stationed at Holloman AFB in Alamorgordo, and my in-laws live in Hobbs. Happy Thanksgiving and welcome to AT


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Breakbrush (Nov 26, 2008)

Stationed at Cannon AFB in beautiful Clovis, NM . Wish we were a little closer to the mountains but sometimes you gotta take what you can get.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Breakbrush*

Welcome!
I'm from Farmington. Maybe you know some old friends of mine from the Clovis Bowhunters. Randy Holland and Bill Servattis, (probably misspelled).They may be long gone by now, as far as members that is. r302:smile:


----------



## huerta6 (Mar 13, 2007)

*New from New Mexico*

Welcome! There is alot of advice on this website and alot of people willing to help! I was born and raised in Clovis. Moved up to Boise, ID about 20 years ago. There is alot of quail, pheasant and dove hunting aroud that area if you like upland bird hunting. There is also some good mule deer hunting to be found relatively close where some big muley's can be found. Like in the sandhills south of Clovis and arond Portales and along the breaks toward Ute Lake. Also even though New Mexico is a draw state for Elk there are some monster bulls around to be taken. The last time I visited Clovis, which was a few years ago the only bow shop had closed. Clovis is a friendly place so I'm sure you can find someone around there willing to help you out. Tony


----------

